# Weed Eater string keeps breaking?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mhp8982 said:


> We have a very simple electric weed eater, but every time we use it the string is breaking constantly and we just aren't sure why? What could we be doing wrong?


A bit more information would be helpful - specifically, what diameter string, is it a bump-feed head, etc.

That said, some line trimmer string is just brittle. One time I got ahold of a spool of it (it was supposed to be super-hard or something) and the stuff was so brittle that it just broke chunks off - like 1" chunks. Needless to say, that spool didn't last long.

Try a different brand of string.


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> A bit more information would be helpful - specifically, what diameter string, is it a bump-feed head, etc.
> 
> That said, some line trimmer string is just brittle. One time I got ahold of a spool of it (it was supposed to be super-hard or something) and the stuff was so brittle that it just broke chunks off - like 1" chunks. Needless to say, that spool didn't last long.
> 
> Try a different brand of string.


I think it's .65 string. I have no idea if it is a bump-feed head or not. I'm sorry I don't know much about it.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

mhp8982 said:


> I think it's .65 string. I have no idea if it is a bump-feed head or not. I'm sorry I don't know much about it.



Please grab a copy of your Owner's Manual and your roll of line with the manufacturer's information on it.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

mhp8982 said:


> I think it's .65 string. I have no idea if it is a bump-feed head or not. I'm sorry I don't know much about it.


bump and feed means that if you hit the ground to feed the line then is is a bump and feed. What i do is bite the line, if it is soft than it should be good. If it is real hard then it is not good line. Sounds like the line is old, get new line and test like i mention .


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Trick learned from a lawn service guy--my BIL. Take the string you want to buy and see how flexible it is before buying, no matter what diameter. A string that will break as you describe is either brittle (hardly no flex) or is old and hardened. Also, do not allow the string to sit out in the sun too much. BIL says the sun will "do something to dry it out". Possibly UV rays doing damage to the string?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Trick learned from a lawn service guy--my BIL. Take the string you want to buy and see how flexible it is before buying, no matter what diameter. A string that will break as you describe is either brittle (hardly no flex) or is old and hardened. Also, do not allow the string to sit out in the sun too much. BIL says the sun will "do something to dry it out". Possibly UV rays doing damage to the string?


All true. All true. :thumbsup:


----------

